# HR20-100: 0x17E - Discussion / Issues



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Got this at 5:30AM this morning MDT, don't know what the release schedule is but if I got I assume others did. Surprised there isn't a thread yet. 

Anyway, I managed to find a couple issues:

1) ISSUE: Manual recording panel in the Scheduler doesn't render properly if a recording is in progress.

How to reproduce:
1) Play back a recording.
2) While recording is playing, access the Scheduler (List > Yellow button)
3) Highlight "Manual" and push Select.

The menu will lose focus, and the remote won't respond; however you can get back to the menu by pressing the Back button.

How I discovered this: I was watching "Nothing But Trailers" and saw a HDNM sneak preview promo for Closing Escrow and was trying to schedule a recording for 8/22.

Which brings me to issue #2:

The manual recording window only lets me schedule a recording up to 14 days out! My R15-500 will let me schedule manual recordings up to 30 days out. I don't know if this is a recent change, however, because I don't use manual recordings very often (just for Colbert Report so I don't get the 100000 repeats).


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

gblues said:


> Got this at 5:30AM this morning MDT, don't know what the release schedule is but if I got I assume others did. Surprised there isn't a thread yet.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to find a couple issues:
> 
> ...


I followed your steps and the issue doesn't"reproduce" on my HR20-100. Mine works fine.

I couldn't schedule more than 14 days ahead on my HD Tivo; so I'm not surprised about the limit on the HR20.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Did you get the 0x17E update yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gblues said:


> Did you get the 0x17E update yet?


Everyone should have the 0x17E update by now


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

It seems I posted this in the wrong place. Can you all ever forgive me?

Oh Boy my first update!!!

HR-20-100, no problems. I'm confused though about some of the notes. Could someone please explain some or all of the following:


Improved
Manual recording (improvements to prioritizer functions and scheduler) Stability

Conflict resolution when todo list item removed

Key press robustness (against key bounce)

Screen format options in Video TAB according to TV ratio settings: Now "Letterbox" for 4:3 and "Pillar Box" for 16:9

HDMI Updates (I know what this is, but what's better)

Fast Forward correction to compensate user response time when pressing PLAY key (Is this like the TIVO?)


----------



## mleklund (Jul 6, 2007)

I cannot reproduce. Yes, I have the update.


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

After this update music will no longer play. All the songs are X'd out. Also when trying to display pictures the DVR appears to lock up. It doesn't respond to any remote commands. I think what is happening is it is trying to laod thumbnails of all the pictures. After about an hour it became responsive again. I am using TVersity as the media server. I haven't tried updating TVersity yet.


----------



## jacobp (Dec 22, 2003)

I received the update and all is well. Networking works fine, the new GUI is much improved, autocorrect is a welcome addition. All in all, I must say, I am very pleased that I decided to switch from the HR10 to the HR20.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

kmerlo said:


> After this update music will no longer play. All the songs are X'd out. Also when trying to display pictures the DVR appears to lock up. It doesn't respond to any remote commands. I think what is happening is it is trying to laod thumbnails of all the pictures. After about an hour it became responsive again. I am using TVersity as the media server. I haven't tried updating TVersity yet.


Updating TVersity fixed this problem for me.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

Is this old news,or does the "guide" button work in reverse of the way it did before the update?Mine now displays the guide with one click and the "channel categories/filter" on a 2nd click.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Richard L Bray said:


> I followed your steps and the issue doesn't"reproduce" on my HR20-100. Mine works fine.
> 
> I couldn't schedule more than 14 days ahead on my HD Tivo; so I'm not surprised about the limit on the HR20.


Weird, because it's 100% reproducible on my system--even after a menu reset.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I got the update and still don't have access to the Music & Photos menu.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Turned one unit on this morning and had no pictures or sound - reset and everything fine - a first.


----------



## burbley (Jul 19, 2007)

The much larger Music List UI is much more easy to find the songs. It's still rather pokey scrolling through pages and pages of names, but all the songs that Windows Media Player 11 can see seem to play correctly.

This version however, does not work with Rhapsody UPnP mode. All songs are still x'd.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Volman said:


> Is this old news,or does the "guide" button work in reverse of the way it did before the update?Mine now displays the guide with one click and the "channel categories/filter" on a 2nd click.


I noticed the same thing. I also noticed I do not have a hidden menu to change that option when I search for IAMANEDGECUTTER (not that I would want to).


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I noticed the same thing. I also noticed I do not have a hidden menu to change that option when I search for IAMANEDGECUTTER (not that I would want to).


They moved this setting to your MENU settings when they changed to the white GUI.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

I got the update on Tues. night. Everything looks fine, but....
I swear I did the BBC convertor channel test with 0x168 after my HR20-100 was installed. It stated it was "searching for signal" which is the expected outcome. I saw the installer hook the 2 BBCs to the box before he did anything else. Yesterday night, I tuned into Chan. 499 and got the screen stating my BBCs weren't installed. Weird.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

got the update at 1am this morning. 

hate the added "tivo" feature in regards to the ff and rewinding. for example if you ff and hit play it skips back a bit in the recording. i liked it better when it just stopped when u hit play and it stopped where u actually wanted it to. please go back to the old way!

greg


----------



## thepackfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Got the update yesterday, I was using a Free agent Esata, The drive could not be found after the update only way I could get all back was to reformat. This is not a big issue now, but, if it happens during the regular season when we back up shows to watch in longer viewing sessions(ie 24), this could be life threatening(mine).


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> got the update at 1am this morning.
> 
> hate the added "tivo" feature in regards to the ff and rewinding. for example if you ff and hit play it skips back a bit in the recording. i liked it better when it just stopped when u hit play and it stopped where u actually wanted it to. please go back to the old way!
> 
> greg


Try pushing the "Menu" & "Info" buttons on the front panel at the same time and then release - a menu will come up with "FFW Correction" which you can turn on or off!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks i'll try it


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

several freezes when connected to network. When I disconected the freezes stopped.

Media share was very slow and worked sporadicaly in the time frame before I disconnected.


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

Updated TVersity to 0.9.10.7 and it still locks up when trying to access photos. I saw someone posted that it helped when manually choosing the HR20 in TVersity instead of Auto. The songs now don't show up as Xs, but they still won't play. What are you guys using for Upnp out there where the music and photos are working? The previous version of the software played music and photos perfectly fine. Why did they have to overhaul it?


----------



## johnd'oh (May 1, 2007)

I see this release is supposed to improve the key bounce issue, but I swear it's gotten worse for me.

Before this release I would see the effect fairly sporadically. Now everytime I page through the guide, it will happen at least once. And it happens frequently when I use the 30sec slip as well.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I see more key bounce


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I have TVersity working on the 700 with 17E. The 100 with 17E was problematic. 

I needed to redo the library with the .7 version then reboot. then reconnect to the network with the 700. That has led to TVersity working on the 700.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

While playing an MP3 file in Media Share, the FF and RW keys do not FF/RW. All they do is instantly restart the MP3 file, from the beginning. So there is no way to move thru an audio file.


----------



## Eddie L. (Jul 6, 2007)

cwdonahue said:


> I got the update on Tues. night. Everything looks fine, but....
> I swear I did the BBC convertor channel test with 0x168 after my HR20-100 was installed. It stated it was "searching for signal" which is the expected outcome. I saw the installer hook the 2 BBCs to the box before he did anything else. Yesterday night, I tuned into Chan. 499 and got the screen stating my BBCs weren't installed. Weird.


Has anyone else had this problem? I had my HR20-100S installed on July 14, and I verified that channel 499 had the "searching for signal" message after the installer left. 0x17E was downloaded and installed early in the morning of July 25. I was goofing around last night and went to Chan 499 and got the same "BBC not installed" screen. Is there an explanation for this, or should I contact D* for new BBCs?


----------



## dengland (Aug 26, 2006)

Castlebill said:


> Turned one unit on this morning and had no pictures or sound - reset and everything fine - a first.


You're not the only one. I missed several days worth of things that should of recorded.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, it locked up, for the first time, when I wasn't doing anything(other 2 times is when I was futzing with the network settings) today. I came home to what "looked" like a functioning box. It was showing A&E and the lights were as I left them(ring light was out). However, when I tried to change the channel... nothing, no response with the remote OR using any of the box's buttons. It was stuck. 

I had to RBR it, to get it back. Lucking NOTHING was lost. My recording were intact, as well as even my todo list and guide were still fully populated. This does not instill much confidence in this bx.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Eddie L. said:


> Has anyone else had this problem? I had my HR20-100S installed on July 14, and I verified that channel 499 had the "searching for signal" message after the installer left. 0x17E was downloaded and installed early in the morning of July 25. I was goofing around last night and went to Chan 499 and got the same "BBC not installed" screen. Is there an explanation for this, or should I contact D* for new BBCs?


Same thing happened to me. Ordered 2 BBC's on DTV's website and the channel 499 went back to working properly...before I installed them. Not a clue as to why though. At least I have 2 extra BBC's "just in case." Just order the BBC's and the problem may fix itself .


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Isnt there another way to verify BBC's are working? Channel 499 keeps flip flopping between "searching for signal" and BBC not installed correctly.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Both the H20-100 and HR20-100 do not reliably give the SFSS OSD on channel 499. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have my HR-100s hardwired to my network and it recognzes it. But, it will not connect to the internet. Should it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jeffwltrs said:


> I have my HR-100s hardwired to my network and it recognzes it. But, it will not connect to the internet. Should it?


Yes it should connect to the internet. Try doing a menu reset on the HR20. If that does not work pull the power cord on your modem and router. Wait 30 seconds and plug the modem back in. Wait for that to start all the way up and then plug the router in. Let me know if that worked for you.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Volman said:


> Is this old news,or does the "guide" button work in reverse of the way it did before the update?Mine now displays the guide with one click and the "channel categories/filter" on a 2nd click.


You can reset it to the preferred grid schedule in menu>display screen.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dolfid said:


> Try pushing the "Menu" & "Info" buttons on the front panel at the same time and then release - a menu will come up with "FFW Correction" which you can turn on or off!


My FF corection seems to have stoped. I tried this and all that came up was the reg menu. Where is the area I can turn this back on
Thx


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

redram38 said:


> My FF corection seems to have stoped. I tried this and all that came up was the reg menu. Where is the area I can turn this back on
> Thx


Have you done the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search? If not let me know and I will tell you how to do it.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Have you done the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search? If not let me know and I will tell you how to do it.


No I have not done this yet. Just got the HR20 a couple of days ago. I would appriciate any help
Thx


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

redram38 said:


> No I have not done this yet. Just got the HR20 a couple of days ago. I would appriciate any help
> Thx


OK. Press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IAMANEDGECUTTER-->continue-->all-->when it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the from of the unit (not remote) together for 2 seconds and let go. The hidden menu will pop up. If you need to get into that menu again down the road all you have to do is press the menu and info button together. You don't have to do the search again.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok Thx I will do this


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you also do this on the HR15-500


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

redram38 said:


> Can you also do this on the HR15-500


no


----------



## Octoberjewel (Jul 30, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Well, it locked up, for the first time, when I wasn't doing anything(other 2 times is when I was futzing with the network settings) today. I came home to what "looked" like a functioning box. It was showing A&E and the lights were as I left them(ring light was out). However, when I tried to change the channel... nothing, no response with the remote OR using any of the box's buttons. It was stuck.
> 
> I had to RBR it, to get it back. Lucking NOTHING was lost. My recording were intact, as well as even my todo list and guide were still fully populated. This does not instill much confidence in this bx.


I normally put the box to sleep when not in use (i.e. just turn it 'off' via remote). Since the latest update, everytime I turn the unit back on, anything buffer related refuses to work (pause, FF, RW). I can still change channels (very slowly) and view the menus, but it doesn't accrue buffer on any channel until I reset the box (via menu or RBR). What's worse is that after the reset, none of the shows scheduled to record while the box was in the non-buffer state show up in the recorded shows list.

Thoughts? The HD20 buffer issues (buffer not working and lack of DLB) are making for a very unhappy family... :-(


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I had a SL for So You Think You Can Dance setup prior to getting 0x17E (which I got early via the CE release on 7/20). I originally set up the SL to record 2 minutes over the scheduled stop time. On 7/23, I modified the SL to stop recording on time. For the 7/25 and 7/26 episodes, both still recorded the 2 extra minutes even though the SL had been modified well in advance of those episodes. I went back to the SL and confirmed it is set to stop recording on time. So the question is: why did it still record the extra 2 minutes?


----------



## ghgoldberg (Mar 4, 2007)

My HR20-100 does not respond to remote control. I have verified that the remote controller itself is functional. The unit DOES accept front panel input. I have tried several rbr and power chord resets. 

Any ideas? Whadya think? Shall I call to have them replace my unit, or shall I wait until the next firmware update?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

ghgoldberg said:


> My HR20-100 does not respond to remote control. I have verified that the remote controller itself is functional. The unit DOES accept front panel input. I have tried several rbr and power chord resets.
> 
> Any ideas? Whadya think? Shall I call to have them replace my unit, or shall I wait until the next firmware update?


Are you sure one(either the box or the remote) isn't in RF mode and the other in IR mode?


----------



## ricks (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, 10 days of our HR20-100 and I had to reboot. Still, much longer than our -700 in the living room that only lasted 30 minutes before having to pull the plug.

We had several shows set to record today. My playlist shows that they were recorded, but when you try to play any of them all we saw was a blank screen. Well, except for one show that went right to the delete/not delete question that displays at the end of the show. This affected all shows set to record since 7AM this morning. A reboot later, and all these "recordings" just disappeared, so at least it realized they were bum recordings. Not good for the WAF, as they were her shows! Hopefully this isn't a common issue?!


----------



## ghgoldberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Are you sure one(either the box or the remote) isn't in RF mode and the other in IR mode?


Absolutely sure. The box is in IR mode. And it does not respond to EITHER its remote or my Harmany 880.


----------



## kmerlo (Jun 21, 2007)

kmerlo said:


> Updated TVersity to 0.9.10.7 and it still locks up when trying to access photos. I saw someone posted that it helped when manually choosing the HR20 in TVersity instead of Auto. The songs now don't show up as Xs, but they still won't play. What are you guys using for Upnp out there where the music and photos are working? The previous version of the software played music and photos perfectly fine. Why did they have to overhaul it?


Switched to WMP11 and removed TVersity. Media Share now works correctly.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

Since the latest update I'm having problems with the Caller ID feature. 

Noticed over the weekend that the CID wasn't displaying incoming calls. Verified connections, all ok. Ran the System Test. The phone test failed. Performed a system reset, re-ran the test. This time the phone test passed. CID started working.

Last night, incoming call and no display. Re-ran system test and again phone test failed. Performed system reset, phone test passed. 

Some background information: I currently use Cox Communications as my phone service provider. They use two different ring sequences depending on whether the incoming call is local or long distance. Local call is the normal ring. An incoming long distance call is a "double ring" meaning two quick rings followed by a pause then two quick rings.

With the previous release, all incoming long distance calls would never display on the HR20. All local calls displayed properly.

Now it appears with this new release, as soon as I receive a long distance call it disables the HR20's phone capabilities. A system reset is required to fix the problem. 

As a test I connected a regular phone the HR20's phone line. The phone displays all incoming calls whether local or long distance. 

I'm going to call Cox and see if this feature can be disabled. If a regular phone is able to support this feature, the HR20 should work the same way.

If there is another thread for posting bugs please let me know and I'll get this message there.

Thanks


----------



## ProfJason (Dec 16, 2006)

ricks said:


> Well, 10 days of our HR20-100 and I had to reboot. Still, much longer than our -700 in the living room that only lasted 30 minutes before having to pull the plug.
> 
> We had several shows set to record today. My playlist shows that they were recorded, but when you try to play any of them all we saw was a blank screen. Well, except for one show that went right to the delete/not delete question that displays at the end of the show. This affected all shows set to record since 7AM this morning. A reboot later, and all these "recordings" just disappeared, so at least it realized they were bum recordings. Not good for the WAF, as they were her shows! Hopefully this isn't a common issue?!


Over the past few days, I've been having a similar issue. It will either not properly record something, or I will want to watch something and when I hit play, all I get is a blank screen and it asking me if I want to delete the program. When I've rebooted the machine, things work fine and I'm able to watch the program, but it has been having a lot of problems for the past few days. I'm glad I'm not the only one having these issues.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Octoberjewel said:


> I normally put the box to sleep when not in use (i.e. just turn it 'off' via remote). Since the latest update, everytime I turn the unit back on, anything buffer related refuses to work (pause, FF, RW). I can still change channels (very slowly) and view the menus, but it doesn't accrue buffer on any channel until I reset the box (via menu or RBR). What's worse is that after the reset, none of the shows scheduled to record while the box was in the non-buffer state show up in the recorded shows list.
> 
> Thoughts? The HD20 buffer issues (buffer not working and lack of DLB) are making for a very unhappy family... :-(


I think you have a bad box. I tried to duplicate this. Was on ESPN HD, I turned the box off (to standby) and back on and it retained a buffer from before I turned the box off all the way back to when I originally tuned to ESPN. So apparently it is still buffering when in standby! Pretty cool :righton:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I was told by the wife when I got home last night that the HR20-100 was locked up all day on our local HD Fox channel. She tried to turn it off with the remote,the on/off switch on the front of the HR20 and she also unplugged the unit with no change.So when I got home I did an RBR and everything came back up fine but I didn't check the HD locals. I got a call this morning from her and now the local HD channels are not working.The SD locals are working but not the HD locals. I did try to get the HR20 networked last night but I don't believe anything I did along those lines would have affected the HD locals.I posted this in the HR20 general Thread. Lamontcranston suggested it needed to be in here.Thanks Lamontcranston for your help!


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

I've had at least three cases of the locked up box. The display is frozen and the box does not respond to the remote. I haven't had much to investigate (or even report) the problem. In each case I pressed the Red Button to Reset the box and it started up just fine.

I have Seagate FreeAgent 750GB drive attached to the system.

arnold



Button Pusher said:


> I was told by the wife when I got home last night that the HR20-100 was locked up all day on our local HD Fox channel. She tried to turn it off with the remote,the on/off switch on the front of the HR20 and she also unplugged the unit with no change.So when I got home I did an RBR and everything came back up fine but I didn't check the HD locals. I got a call this morning from her and now the local HD channels are not working.The SD locals are working but not the HD locals. I did try to get the HR20 networked last night but I don't believe anything I did along those lines would have affected the HD locals.I posted this in the HR20 general Thread. Lamontcranston suggested it needed to be in here.Thanks Lamontcranston for your help!


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

I noticed the same thngs:
1. Caller ID doesnt work
2. Computer list is huge and for some reason it displays the same one several times, and only the last one added actualy works
3. The reciever response is slower when calling up the guie, changing channels, menu etc.


I think it worked better before.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Problem: When I rewind into the buffer of a live program on my local channels (MPEG 4) and then FF to the live broadcast I get audio dropouts. 

Can it be Replicated: Yes

Fix: Change the channel and then return to the original channel corrects the problem. But then you lose the buffer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

... deleted ...


----------



## heebzman (Aug 5, 2007)

ProfJason said:


> Over the past few days, I've been having a similar issue. It will either not properly record something, or I will want to watch something and when I hit play, all I get is a blank screen and it asking me if I want to delete the program. When I've rebooted the machine, things work fine and I'm able to watch the program, but it has been having a lot of problems for the past few days. I'm glad I'm not the only one having these issues.


I am having the exact same issue and it has been driving me NUTZ !!! Someone please tell me that this can be corrected or should I call Directv to send out another box ?? I have only had this system installed since Wednesday.

Would like to get this resolved as soon as possible.

Thanks from a new member !!!

heebzman


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, last night I had a bunch of friends over for some gaming, and I was commenting on how my new HD DVR Receiver was working awesome. I got my HR20-100 last Wednesday (8/1), forced a download and update later that day, and I've had no problems. I should never have jinxed myself. I woke up this morning and it was stuck on the channel that was last watched last night. Remote didn't work... buttons on the front panel didn't work. I did an RBR, and once it booted, it still didn't respond. After a second RBR it seems to be fine for now.

Hopefully I'm not gonna head downhill  I wanted to do the CEs, and I would have expected lockups, etc from those, but I come to find out that the -100s don't even usually get the CEs. If I can't be part of the official "betas", I wouldn't expect many problems.

Since I hate a pure rant post, I want to say that this board is fantastic. I joined the chat a couple of days ago, and everyone was very willing to help out and answer silly questions. It's no wonder that DirecTV is so willing to listen to this community.


----------



## dtepper (Jul 5, 2007)

ProfJason said:


> Over the past few days, I've been having a similar issue. It will either not properly record something, or I will want to watch something and when I hit play, all I get is a blank screen and it asking me if I want to delete the program. When I've rebooted the machine, things work fine and I'm able to watch the program, but it has been having a lot of problems for the past few days. I'm glad I'm not the only one having these issues.


I am also having very similar issues with a newly installed HR20-100. I only had 1 series programmed and when I went to play it, all I got was a blank screen. I then did a menu reset and when the system came back up, the recorded program and the scheduled series were gone.

Dave


----------



## dniermeyer (Aug 1, 2007)

dtepper said:


> I am also having very similar issues with a newly installed HR20-100. I only had 1 series programmed and when I went to play it, all I got was a blank screen. I then did a menu reset and when the system came back up, the recorded program and the scheduled series were gone.


Same here. I also noticed a few other things...

1) These record problems come after it sits for a long period (either standby or not) on the same channel.

2) When I first sit down to watch TV after it has set a while, the buffer is screwed up. If I try to pause the channel it was last on, it will not pause. I can rewind and fast forward though.

3) The status bar on the bottom of the screen indicates the incorrect time (off by many hours behind) and the incorrect show.

4) I can clear all of this up by changing the channel.

5) I have 2 HR20's, and only 1 acts this way!

Can someone in the CE program tell us if it is hardware or software related? This has really started to make my wife mad!

Dave


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Starting yesterday, my -100 is very slow to respond to the remote. It will respond, but it takes it a few seconds. I'm talking everything: bringing up guide, bringing up main menu, bringing up playlist (and then hitting yellow to bring up to do list), perform a search, change channels, etc. I don't believe it's the batteries as I use the HR20 remote to control the volume on my audio receiver and that responds quickly as expected. Plus the batteries are only about a month old. The only button that the HR20 does respond quickly to is the power off button. I soon as I hit that, it immediately shutoffs as it always has.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I have several freezes that require RBR when attached to my netowrk. My HR20-700 is on the network as well. That has not frozen.

I am now disconnected from the network with the HR20-100. All is well in that state.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Starting yesterday, my -100 is very slow to respond to the remote. It will respond, but it takes it a few seconds. I'm talking everything: bringing up guide, bringing up main menu, bringing up playlist (and then hitting yellow to bring up to do list), perform a search, change channels, etc. I don't believe it's the batteries as I use the HR20 remote to control the volume on my audio receiver and that responds quickly as expected. Plus the batteries are only about a month old. The only button that the HR20 does respond quickly to is the power off button. I soon as I hit that, it immediately shutoffs as it always has.


I noticed last night that my caller ID had stopped working sometime after Saturday the 4th around 4PM (the last call that was in the log) which is also about the same time I noticed the unit started to run slower. So I did a menu restart and it appears to be running as fast as it used to. I'll have to wait for an incoming call to test caller ID.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

So far so good. The super-crop is still an issue, though maybe it's a bit more under control. Perhaps it's my imagination, but it does seem to correct itself more often. 

Aside from that, I wish it wouldn't over-crop. (Unrelated to the super-crop bug) 16x9 letter boxed pictures are chopped off on all four sides when in the crop format.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Still have the over crop issue and Caller ID doesn't work.

FF Correction is great at x3, got the timing down perfect - x4 is impossible to be consistent because it isn't a true "slip" it's more of a series of jumps.

One correction that should be made is the FF Correction should reverse when rewinding. If you go Reverse x 3 to the beginning of a show segment, hitting play will make it jump further back instead of forward.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> One correction that should be made is the FF Correction should reverse when rewinding.


Definitely!!


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> I was told by the wife when I got home last night that the HR20-100 was locked up all day on our local HD Fox channel. She tried to turn it off with the remote,the on/off switch on the front of the HR20 and she also unplugged the unit with no change.So when I got home I did an RBR and everything came back up fine but I didn't check the HD locals. I got a call this morning from her and now the local HD channels are not working.The SD locals are working but not the HD locals. I did try to get the HR20 networked last night but I don't believe anything I did along those lines would have affected the HD locals.I posted this in the HR20 general Thread. Lamontcranston suggested it needed to be in here.Thanks Lamontcranston for your help!


Did you get this issue resolved? I had an hr20-100 installed Monday and everything was working great. I was cleaning up the cables for my entertainment system and accidentally unplugged the receiver. I plugged it back in and I watched it go through the setup. I noticed that Sat 99(b) failed. Knowing this is where my HD locals come from I checked to see if they were working ok and they were. About 2 hours later I went to watch the local news and all of my HD locals were gone. All I got was the channel banner and a blank screen.

I spent some time on the phone with tech support and they determined it couldn't be fixed over the phone and will send a tech out (in two weeks!!). I'm open to comments and suggestions since I have some time to try to fix things myself.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

I used the one button record feature while watching a live program (FSNRM Rockies baseball on ch. 97) and then added an hour to the recording. The padded hour did not happen. Is this a bug or normal behavior?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

vegasflyby said:


> Did you get this issue resolved? I had an hr20-100 installed Monday and everything was working great. I was cleaning up the cables for my entertainment system and accidentally unplugged the receiver. I plugged it back in and I watched it go through the setup. I noticed that Sat 99(b) failed. Knowing this is where my HD locals come from I checked to see if they were working ok and they were. About 2 hours later I went to watch the local news and all of my HD locals were gone. All I got was the channel banner and a blank screen.
> 
> I spent some time on the phone with tech support and they determined it couldn't be fixed over the phone and will send a tech out (in two weeks!!). I'm open to comments and suggestions since I have some time to try to fix things myself.


:welcome_s I haven't had another lock-up since I did a RBR.That is the little red button behind the access door on the right. Did tech support have you try a Menu>Reset? I couldn't do a Menu>Reset because of total lock-up,but if you have the ability to use your remote,I would try that first.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. Did you get your local HD channels back up? 

Tech support had me reset the unit about 4 times total, both with the remote and the RBR. Luckily, I called the local D* contractor and they were able to fit me this Sunday so hopefully it wont be an issue much longer. 

I've been a D* customer for almost 10 years and have never had to have a service call. Will the tech come with all the stuff to repair it (new dish, new receiver, etc.)?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

vegasflyby said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Did you get your local HD channels back up?
> 
> Tech support had me reset the unit about 4 times total, both with the remote and the RBR. Luckily, I called the local D* contractor and they were able to fit me this Sunday so hopefully it wont be an issue much longer.
> 
> I've been a D* customer for almost 10 years and have never had to have a service call. Will the tech come with all the stuff to repair it (new dish, new receiver, etc.)?


Yes I got all my locals back when it came back from the RBR reset. What are your Sat signal strengths?

I would hope they would have that type of stuff on their truck but after hearing some of the stories on this forum about installers I would be afraid to say for sure.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Signal strength for Sat 99(b) is Zero. When I run setup all satellites say ok and 99(b) says failed. I should be ok til the tech comes on Sunday. I was able to run my old OTA cable to the receiver so I'm able to get some HD locals. It's just frustrating to have a new system not work properly.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I got my 2nd HR20 today and they brought over a HR20-100 so I have both a 100 and 700

Very surprised at how big the 100 is...thought it would be smaller then the 700

Updated it today and have had no problems


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Now everything seems to be ok. I decided to mess around with they system when I got home from work. I'm getting my HD locals again, but I noticed pixelization and picture drop out on the SD satellite channels. I removed the BBC's and everything seems ok now. 

Could a bad BBC(s) cause the loss of HD channels and poor SD channel performance?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

This may have already been reported, but it has happened to me twice now since the update. I will pause live TV, go away for 15 minutes or so, and when I come back and press play to pick up where it left off it locks up and I can't view anything in the buffer. I change channels and everything is fine.


----------



## TylerWM94 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure this has been posted before, but I can't seem to find it. I have an HR20-100 connected via HDMI. I continue to have problems when I tune to certain channels (usually HD local ones) or when I try to play a recorded program from my list. It will play, but I'll just get a black screen. I can FF and sometimes there is sound, but the video won't come on. I can switch to other channels and they work okay. The only thing that seems to fix the issue is a reset of the receiver. Anybody else had this issue? Is it the HR20 or the fact that I'm using HDMI?

Thanks!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Your TV may be having problem changing resolutions. Try making sure that "Native" resolution support is turned off and that you select only one supported resolution (720p or 1080i, depending on what your TV supports) and see if that helps.


----------



## mcurrens (Jul 21, 2007)

heebzman said:


> I am having the exact same issue and it has been driving me NUTZ !!! Someone please tell me that this can be corrected or should I call Directv to send out another box ?? I have only had this system installed since Wednesday.
> 
> Would like to get this resolved as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem. I missed a program last night because it was deleted after I rebooted the box.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I'am getting a "Searching For Signal"771 message on every other Local HD channel I try to tune to. I tried a Menu reset last night with no change,so this morning I pulled the power and switched my inputs and let the HR20 come back up.After it was up and it came back on one of my Local HD channels, I could not change channels, so I did the dreaded RBR on the unit.When it came back up after resetting the HR20 for the third time everything seems to be operating normally.

Does anybody have an educated guess as to why this is happening to my HR20? And only on the HD Locals? This is the second time I have done this since the last download.Any connection to the last CE?
__________________


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Button Pusher said:


> I'am getting a "Searching For Signal"771 message on every other Local HD channel I try to tune to. I tried a Menu reset last night with no change,so this morning I pulled the power and switched my inputs and let the HR20 come back up.After it was up and it came back on one of my Local HD channels, I could not change channels, so I did the dreaded RBR on the unit.When it came back up after resetting the HR20 for the third time everything seems to be operating normally.
> 
> Does anybody have an educated guess as to why this is happening to my HR20? And only on the HD Locals? This is the second time I have done this since the last download.Any connection to the last CE?
> __________________


I believe it may be related to the fact that DirecTV is moving a lot of stations around now from one satellite to another in anticipation of D10 going "live" in September. I have gotten some of these too, but they have been temporary and have not required resetting the receiver. Just an "educated" guess.


----------



## heebzman (Aug 5, 2007)

mcurrens said:


> I'm having the same problem. I missed a program last night because it was deleted after I rebooted the box.


I called Directv and they sent me out a 700 series box. I went to hook that one up and one of the power plug pins was pushed in so there was no power. They are sending out a third box so we will see how that goes.

Not a good start for someone who had no issues with the Hr10-250 boxes.....


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a couple of issues.

1. The biggest one is when I put in a secondary market, Wichita, I loose my 13.1 CBS out of Topeka. It shows no signal, but the 13.2 from them is fine. There is also a 13.1 from the Wichita but I do not get it.

2. When surfing channels up and down, the banner is almost always a channel behind, meaning it shows the title from the channel I just came from.

3. I know I said couple, but this one bugs me. I lost KAAS out of Salina. I get it with my Voom box and the TV, but the directv receiver does not lock it. The analog is 18, digital is on RF 17, but is mapped back to 24, which is KASA out of Wichita. KAAS is a repeater. On my TV it comes in as 24, as it does on my Voom box. When I did the secondary market, I have a listing for 18 and also for 24, but neither work. I assume the one for 18 is the right one, but when I test signal stregnth, I get 25 or so for a second or two every once in a while. It never lasts.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

I had a message on my set when I turned it on that new software had been downloaded, and listed all the wonderful things this accomplished. I was also getting a "searching for satellite" message, even though my other HR20 was receiving everything. So I restarted the receiver to see if that would help.

When it came back on, all of my recordings had been deleted, as had my to-do list, history, etc. Also, my favorite channels list had been deleted.

Then I go to the system info to see what new software I had received that had done all these wonderful things: It is the same software I had!: 0x17E.

I had 82% of my disk filled with recordings. Now they are gone. Doesn't give one much incentive to record anything when the $#*@! box can do this.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

It appears, from experiences with both of my HR20-100's (on 0x17E) that if you lose signal from the satellite during a thunderstorm and get the 771 "searching for signal" error, the HR20 will not reset itself once the signal strength returns to normal. This happened to me yesterday. We had a strong thunderstorm pass through overnight. When I went to turn on the system the following afternoon, I was greeted with the 771 error message even though the sky was blue. 

Under normal conditions, all of my operating transponders show a signal strength of 85 to 100, most between 95-100. But of course, the HR20 couldn't find the satellite when there wasn't a cloud within 500 miles.

Of course, this situation (temporary loss of signal) will then require a manual reboot, or the little blue "progress" bar and the error message will remain.

More importantly, this means that whichever satellite you lost signal from, will not be available for recording scheduled shows from that satellite UNLESS you have first rebooted the system.

Major bug, even if it doesn't happen all the time (it has in my case).

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

My box has become unresponsive 3 times now in 2 weeks since I got it. For example, I was out of town for a few days last week and I turned it "off" before I left. When I got back, it sounded like it was running, but I could not turn it back on. I pulled the plug (probably should have hit the reset button but forgot about it) and it booted back up and produced a picture, but the remote and the buttons on the front did nothing. I then reset it with the red button and it rebooted and started working again. This is very discouraging....


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

heebzman said:


> I am having the exact same issue and it has been driving me NUTZ !!! Someone please tell me that this can be corrected or should I call Directv to send out another box ?? I have only had this system installed since Wednesday.


Interesting, in that I'm having the same issues with the 100 that I got last Thursday too. All D* stated was to reset. This is starting to becoming a daily routine. I also had the recordings stop in the middle of two movies.

My old Dtivo was extrelemy reliable, but now I have the whole family in turmoil because we never watch live tv and they don't trust this new box to record their favorite show.

I'm seeing posts from others that are having similar symptoms. Any one have a clue to the root cause?


----------



## khoyme (Jul 4, 2007)

Was out for the weekend and checked my HR20-100 last evening to see what new had been picked up. There was no show recorded since Aug 7th. (Thought things were thin last week). Checked the scheduler, and I had 11 items on it, each saying there were no recordings scheduled. 

I checked the Guide and there are new episodes for some in the next 24 hours. I added a new program (Extreme Engineering on DSC-HD) and told it to record all - though there are multiple episodes in the schedule, only 1 showed in the scheduler.

I did a normal reset through the screen settings -- no change. I did not try an RBR yet. 

Anyone else seen such behavior? I haven't tried to call D* yet. 

Ken

Monday evening update: Checked the unit last night, and it had recorded two Extreme Engineering programs, and started recording others in the scheduler. To Do List had 48 items in it rather than the "0" it had on Sunday night. It appears that the reset might have helped, but that the search of the schedule for new programs to record wasn't done as part of the reset, but some time between Sunday night and Monday night when I checked again.


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

I also got the 771 error message that would not go away after a thunderstorm. Interestingly, when I channeled up & channeled down I did get the message to disappear. When I turned off the reciever last night it took an extra long time for it to cycle off. This morning I woke up to an unresponsive unit. RBR brought it back.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Wife called this morning super pissed . None of the shows that she recorded yesterday and some she watched yesterday would not play , just kept getting keep/delete . Told her to reet thru menu everything s O.K. now


----------



## AJ500 (Jul 19, 2007)

puffnstuff said:


> Wife called this morning super pissed . None of the shows that she recorded yesterday and some she watched yesterday would not play , just kept getting keep/delete . Told her to reet thru menu everything s O.K. now


I had the same problem yesterday. I powered down/up and then could play from the recorded list.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The blue light ring on the front of my -100 is super sloooooow in response to trickplay. Normally if you FF the light ring circles until you stop FF and resume play. Last night I noticed mine would go one section of the ring at a time. It would take about 60 seconds for it to come all the way back to fully lit. The actual FF worked fine and I had no problems watching any shows. Just very weird. I did temporarily connect my -100 to my home network yesterday just to see how music sharing worked. It was cool but I then disconnected the network cable as I can't leave a cable strung out across my house. Could disconnecting the cable have caused a problem?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> The blue light ring on the front of my -100 is super sloooooow in response to trickplay. Normally if you FF the light ring circles until you stop FF and resume play. Last night I noticed mine would go one section of the ring at a time. It would take about 60 seconds for it to come all the way back to fully lit. The actual FF worked fine and I had no problems watching any shows. Just very weird. I did temporarily connect my -100 to my home network yesterday just to see how music sharing worked. It was cool but I then disconnected the network cable as I can't leave a cable strung out across my house. Could disconnecting the cable have caused a problem?


Do what I did: Shut the ring off.

It has absolutely no purpose unless you think the HR20 needs a nose in the middle of its face.

Form should follow function, not the reverse. It's bad design.


----------



## rleffler (Mar 21, 2007)

AJ500 said:


> I had the same problem yesterday. I powered down/up and then could play from the recorded list.


I have had to do this three times now this week. CSR roulette so far hasn't yielded any useful information or root cause.

Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

It seems like every time an update comes in, my unit becomes unresponsive. COMPLETELY. Won't turn on at all unless I do a reset. It's pretty annoying, because it usually happens when something is supposed to be recording. Any suggestions? Is something wrong with my box? 

Also, does anyone know the procedure and code to conduct a manual download?

Thanks!


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

antnyp73 said:


> It seems like every time an update comes in, my unit becomes unresponsive. COMPLETELY. Won't turn on at all unless I do a reset. It's pretty annoying, because it usually happens when something is supposed to be recording. Any suggestions? Is something wrong with my box?
> 
> Also, does anyone know the procedure and code to conduct a manual download?
> 
> Thanks!


I have had my 2 HR20-100's for a month, and have received only one update-0x17E. How often are you getting them?


----------



## jmr21 (May 30, 2007)

I've had my HR20-100 for about six weeks and nary a problem until today. When I got home from work I found the remote as well as the front panel to be completely unresponsive. Audio and video from the channel it happened to be tuned to were playing fine, but I couldn't change the channel or do anything else. RBR solved the problem. It's running 0x017E, and I leave it on all the time.

Mike


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

Guess I remain one of the lucky ones - or maybe the satisfied customers aren't as vocal. Either way, count me as one who has seen virtually every new release as an overall improvement.

My only complaint, quite honestly, is that unless I'm mistaken, you can no longer "see" as far into the future on the guide... I believe that, in the past, you could go out about 20 days... it's down to 13 days now.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

puffnstuff said:


> Wife called this morning super pissed . None of the shows that she recorded yesterday and some she watched yesterday would not play , just kept getting keep/delete . Told her to reset thru menu everything s O.K. now


I encountered this exact problem and menu reset was required early this AM. Sounds like a software buglet.

Also seeing an increase in pixelation and sound breakup in HD recordings, especially when two shows are recorded at one time. In two cases I had watched the start live and it was fine, but saw pixelation in the recording and I suspect a software timing problem impacting the codec.

While listing interesting bugs, there is a separate problem where the "To Do" list is inaccurate after maintenance of shows to record is done, but corrects itself over time - common symptom is that a show previously removed from to do is still listed and when one tries to to anything with this future entry the request is ignored. As I said, this is self-correcting generally, especially where one exists the to do list and comes back in a minute or two later.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had the HR20 for 10 days. I have had to reboot the recorder 5 times due to the unwatchable bug when it asks you if you want to delete a recorded program as soon as it starts. I tried some of the suggestions on this website and none of them work except restarting the recorder. Fortunately the recordings have not been deleted and have worked fine after restarting. 

This is definitely a bug that needs addressing - hopefully soon.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Several freeze ups using tversity, so I gave up and unplugged the network cable. All was fine until last night when we went to watch a recording of Big Brother and got a blank screen. I had to exit out and go back to list and it played. Not a very good feeling when you are into a show.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

BigCTM said:


> I have had the HR20 for 10 days. I have had to reboot the recorder 5 times due to the unwatchable bug when it asks you if you want to delete a recorded program as soon as it starts. I tried some of the suggestions on this website and none of them work except restarting the recorder. Fortunately the recordings have not been deleted and have worked fine after restarting.
> 
> This is definitely a bug that needs addressing - hopefully soon.


Any news on a possible software update? I have had to restart my receiver twice
in order to access my recordings. From the posts, this seems to be happening to some much more than I have experienced.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

When is the next software release for the HR20-100?


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I had an interesting problem today that required me to reboot. I looked at the "ToDo" list and it had marked seveal programs as "Won't Record". Basically, it was only recording shows on a single tuner.

I checked signal strength on both tuners and all was fine.

Over the past couple of weeks, I have removed and reconnected the satellite feeds from this receiver. However, I have repeated satellite setup after doing so.

After I rebooted the receiver, all was well with the ToDo list.


----------



## BigCTM (Jul 31, 2007)

I switched from HDMI to component 5 days ago and have not had the unwatchable bug since. I do not see how but maybe HDMI was causing the issue.



BigCTM said:


> I have had the HR20 for 10 days. I have had to reboot the recorder 5 times due to the unwatchable bug when it asks you if you want to delete a recorded program as soon as it starts. I tried some of the suggestions on this website and none of them work except restarting the recorder. Fortunately the recordings have not been deleted and have worked fine after restarting.
> 
> This is definitely a bug that needs addressing - hopefully soon.


----------



## sjordan93436 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have component only. I had to reboot.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

My bug relates to the MPEG-4 RSN on channel 97. My RSN is FSN Rocky Mtn. and I am getting a black screen on my 2 HR20-100's when Rockies games are broadcast on 97. I've reset the STB by guide, RBR and unplugging for a few minutes and 97 will come in fine after the reboot. The problem arises when I change channels and try to return to 97 I get the black screen again. It seems that the box will not "hold" the RSN channel after a channel change. If I reset the box , it will come back again until I switch channels. The local MPEG-4 channels do not exhibit this problem.
Any suggestiions?


----------



## cowboy02 (Aug 17, 2007)

Iwanthd said:


> My bug relates to the MPEG-4 RSN on channel 97. My RSN is FSN Rocky Mtn. and I am getting a black screen on my 2 HR20-100's when Rockies games are broadcast on 97. I've reset the STB by guide, RBR and unplugging for a few minutes and 97 will come in fine after the reboot. The problem arises when I change channels and try to return to 97 I get the black screen again. It seems that the box will not "hold" the RSN channel after a channel change. If I reset the box , it will come back again until I switch channels. The local MPEG-4 channels do not exhibit this problem.
> Any suggestiions?


I Just got my new HR20 This week, I've been following this forum since DTV decided to "try there luck" at designing a TIVO. I finally bit the bullet and my only complaint so far (Only been 8 hours) is this same thing is happening to me.:nono2:

I Wanted to watch the Rockies in HD tonight but only had a black screen, Found this thread with the answer ( I can't post http addys yet )

dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92382


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

There is a banner issue that occurs when I change channels...the banner for the channel I changed *from* gets displayed.


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is there anyway to limit the amount of time the progress bar is displayed? When I use a 30 second slip while watching football plays (just watching each play) the progress bar stays on way to long after the action has been completed. It gets in the way at times.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I just hit the exit button to clear it if it gets in the way.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks cowboy, I missed that thread. It was reported that D* knew of the problem and it wasn't with the satellite dish or the connections. D* wants to send a tech out to troubleshoot but I don't know how that will work if 97 is not broadcasting a game. Another local guy had his -100's replaced with -700's and no longer has the problem.


----------



## kaa1954 (Sep 23, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I just hit the exit button to clear it if it gets in the way.


I appreciate the work around but it's still on to long....way to long.
There is no need to see the progress bar a full 4 seconds after a 1 1/2 second action.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I picked up this plug for the HR20-100s over at HDTV Magazine. 
Enjoy!



> Like a couple others here I paid around $1000 for my "pre release" HR10-250. We loved that DVR!
> 
> I'm "60 something" and maybe not the most flexible person around. However, in order to be prepared for the September MPEG4 nationals; we had two HR20-100s installed around a month ago.
> 
> Guess what folks! We are very happy with the HR20s and would not pay a nickle to have Tivo software back. The only thing I miss (but very seldom) is access to the second buffer. However, that is more than offset by other benefits of the HR20 (examples being eSATA capable, much faster, native mode, and a 90 minute buffer).


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Caller ID stopped working again. System is very slooooow to respond to remote again. I had same symptoms a couple weeks ago with this software. A menu restart solved them, but only temporarily I guess. I'll just wait for 0x18A to be released for the -100 now. I hope 0x18A is better than 0x17E in terms of long term stability.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Let's also hope 0x18A also fixes the RF remote problem -100 model owners are experiencing. It seems many people. myself included, have had remotes in the RF mode that are extremely sluggish and slow to respond, often requiring multiple presses of buttons on the remote to get it to do the simplest things. I got so fed up with it that I changed it back to IR mode.

When I contacted DirecTV about this and talked to two tech support reps, I was told that this was a problem unique to the -100 models and not the -700 models and that it was caused by the recent software download. They're hoping a future software download fixes the problem. Until then, it looks like we're stuck with this issue.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I picked up this plug for the HR20-100s over at HDTV Magazine.
> Enjoy!


I am 65, and I might feel the same way (although I think DLB is VERY important) if I don't regularly come up against some of the same bugs reported here and elsewhere.

Yes, a year after its debut, and how many software "updates," it is improved, but there are still problems--most of them minor but nonetheless irritating.

One of my two HR20's erased a nearly full PlayList while I was soundly asleep one night. Earl B suggested this might have been due to a bad hard drive, but then it upgraded itself since then to 0x18a without complaint, and there have been no similar events with it in nearly a month.

I really don't trust it anymore so I am basically mirroring my HT HR20 with the one in my bedroom. Never felt it necessary to do that with my two HR10 TiVo's.

By the way, what has age to do with anything, other than that most folks get smarter as they get older. (There are notable exceptions to that generality, however).


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Let's also hope 0x18A also fixes the RF remote problem -100 model owners are experiencing. It seems many people. myself included, have had remotes in the RF mode that are extremely sluggish and slow to respond, often requiring multiple presses of buttons on the remote to get it to do the simplest things. I got so fed up with it that I changed it back to IR mode.
> 
> When I contacted DirecTV about this and talked to two tech support reps, I was told that this was a problem unique to the -100 models and not the -700 models and that it was caused by the recent software download. They're hoping a future software download fixes the problem. Until then, it looks like we're stuck with this issue.


Didn't fix mine. Sorry.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

wao this release is killing me... 
I loose the signals every 3 hrs, have to reboot and disconnect for 25 minutes then it will pick signal again... 
Remote responding 5 days later... seriously about 15 secs...


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Let's also hope 0x18A also fixes the RF remote problem -100 model owners are experiencing. It seems many people. myself included, have had remotes in the RF mode that are extremely sluggish and slow to respond, often requiring multiple presses of buttons on the remote to get it to do the simplest things. I got so fed up with it that I changed it back to IR mode.
> 
> When I contacted DirecTV about this and talked to two tech support reps, I was told that this was a problem unique to the -100 models and not the -700 models and that it was caused by the recent software download. They're hoping a future software download fixes the problem. Until then, it looks like we're stuck with this issue.


I had the same experience with the RF, I went back to IR, which actually works better when I'm NOT pointing it directly at my receiver.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, the two additional HR20's they dropped off today are both -700 models, giving me two of these and one -100 model. Go figure.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

MAVERICK007 said:


> When is the next software release for the HR20-100?


Im getting 018A right now on an HR20-100..I can't get to sleep and I turned the tv on to see its downloading..

Im assuming thats the next one? Im sorta new to all this since I just got them in the past week.

I can also confirm both of my 100's are getting it.


----------



## Shrunken Head (Mar 15, 2007)

kaa1954 said:


> There is a banner issue that occurs when I change channels...the banner for the channel I changed *from* gets displayed.


I've got that too.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Marvin said:


> Im getting 018A right now on an HR20-100..I can't get to sleep and I turned the tv on to see its downloading..
> 
> Im assuming thats the next one? Im sorta new to all this since I just got them in the past week.
> 
> I can also confirm both of my 100's are getting it.


You won't see when it's downloading. You will see when it is installing. The final step in the installation requires a reboot--that happens automatically.


----------

